# Depclean ma chęć wyrzucić ~60% systemu

## GHunterPL

Witam.

Zacznę powoli, spokojnie i od początku  :Wink: 

Jako że pojawił się nowy kernel 28, który obsługuje GEM od Intela, postanowiłem postawić najnowszego Xorga.

Do tej pory jechałem na 1.4.2, do tego mesa 7.0.3 i libdrm 2.3.0, sterowniki intela 2.4.3.

Po postawieniu xorga okazało się jednakże, że GEM co prawda jest obsługiwany przez jądro, ale przez Xorga jeszcze nie... Suma sumarum stwierdziłem że poczekam, zamiast się męczyć z laymanem etc  :Wink: 

Po raz kolejny zamaskowałem xorga, mesę, intelowskie sterowniki oraz libdrm w package.mask, zrobiłem downgrade, potem aktualizacja całego systemu.

W związku z tym, że Xorg 1.5.3 pościągał sobie zależności w postaci iluśtam czcionek, chciałem zrobić --depclean, coby się badziewia niepotrzebnego pozbyć. O ile wcześniej to działało, o tyle teraz niezbyt, bowiem --depclean zamierza usunąć ~60 oprogramowania...

Wklejanie całości jest nieco... przesadzone, dlatego pominę część w której emerge wypisuje poszczególne pakiety do usunięcia. Coś jest ewidentnie nie tak z zależnościami, ale nie wiem co... 

EDIT: Nie mogę wkleić nawet tego... Za dużo zajmuje, cały wynik polecenia  emerge --depclean > emerge2  jest pod adresem ghunter.info/emerge2

Wynik emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_1400MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Jan 2009 15:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gmedia gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k jpg live mad midi mikmod mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline realmedia realplayer reflection seamonkey session spl ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode win32codecs wma wmp x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## mziab

Wygląda to jakbyś miał pusty albo strasznie wybrakowany world. Czyżbyś instalował wszystko z flagą -1/--oneshot?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przelec przez world, dodac co wazniejsze pakiety do niego, jest bardzo duza szansa, ze dodajac jeden/kilka wlasciwych paczek zalatwi problem.

----------

## GHunterPL

mziab - wszystko było kompilowane standardowo, nigdy nie używałem oneshot.

SlashBeast - "przeleć przez world" e? Tak po ludzku mógłbym prosić, bo jakoś nie załapałem?  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

/var/db/pkg/world jest plikiem tekstowym, co w nim sie znajduje nie podlega depclean. dodasz np. x11-base/xorg-server tam, on bedzie wymagal mese, wiekszosc libX* i juz nie bedzie chcialo ich wywalić (chyba).

----------

## mziab

A dokładniej to /var/lib/portage/world  :Smile: 

----------

## GHunterPL

W tym pliku mam

```
app-admin/conky

app-emulation/wine

dev-util/git

gnome-base/libglade

media-libs/fontconfig

sys-devel/autoconf

sys-libs/libutempter

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/pixman

x11-misc/xkbd

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

```

I szczerze mówiąc nic to nie zmienia, że np. coś z niego zakomentuję...

----------

## mziab

Zmienia tyle, że nie depclean nie wywali niczego, co masz w world. Twój world jest podejrzanie mały, jakby coś go wcięło. Będziesz go musiał uzupełnić ręcznie albo za pomocą jakiegoś skryptu. Kiedyś było takie coś jak regenworld, ale nie jestem pewien czy jeszcze działa.

EDIT: regenworld ma szanse pomóc.

----------

## GHunterPL

Pomógł, ale niewiele, nadal zostaje mi ~120 rzeczy, które --depclean zamierza wyrzucić.

Eecch.

----------

## mziab

Pozostaje ręczne uzupełnienie listy, metodą prób i błędów.

----------

## GHunterPL

No tak, tylko ze niektóre z tych paczek faktycznie trzebaby wyrzucić, a niektóre nie   :Laughing: 

Cóż, pokombinuję, ostatecznie się wścieknę i przekompiluj całość  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

Zrobienie emerge -e world nic nie da, bo to nie dopisze nic do /var/lib/portage/world.

Dla każdego pakietu, który chce ci wywalić (tzn. dla tych, które faktycznie instalowałeś, nie dla każdego) wklep

```
emerge pakiet --noreplace
```

----------

## GHunterPL

Zastanawia mnie to, że wystarczy przeemergować daną paczkę i znika z depcleana, do worlda co prawda nie jest dopisywana, ale z depclean znika. Dziwne?

----------

## mziab

O ile rzeczywiście tak jest, jedynym sensownym wytłumaczeniem jest zepsute liczenie zależności. Co dokładnie robisz?

----------

## GHunterPL

emerge --depclean -pv

Number to remove dajmy na to 98

W tym grub.

Robię emerge grub.

Potem emerge --depclean -pv i już jest 97, grub zniknął z listy.

Takim sposobem objechałem ~70 paczek, reszte po prostu wyrzuciłem bo nie były mi potrzebne.

Nadal niestety mam komunikat przy depclean

```
Calculating dependencies  ........ done!

  xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

  sys-devel/automake-1.5 pulled in by:

    app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5

  x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

  media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20081219 pulled in by:

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

    media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-1.4.0

  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-terms/xterm-237

  media-libs/mesa-7.0.3 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1

    media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

    media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    virtual/glu-7.0

    virtual/opengl-7.0

    world

    x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.2

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 pulled in by:

    x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r2

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  virtual/libstdc++-3.3 pulled in by:

    media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1

    media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4

    world

  media-libs/babl-0.0.22 pulled in by:

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

  xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

  x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

  dev-perl/Net-LibIDN-0.11 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.19

  sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.6 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-fs/udev-135-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2

    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28

    system

    world

  app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

    virtual/editor-0

  app-admin/sudo-1.7.0 pulled in by:

    world

  net-libs/libssh2-0.18 pulled in by:

    world

  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3 pulled in by:

    app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

  dev-python/pysqlite-2.4.1 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-devel/make-3.81 pulled in by:

    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28

    system

    world

  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 pulled in by:

    net-analyzer/nmap-4.76

    sys-apps/grep-2.5.3-r1

    sys-libs/slang-2.1.4

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 pulled in by:

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

  x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.4 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

  virtual/pager-0 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4

    dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    x11-misc/driconf-0.9.1

  app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 pulled in by:

    app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g

    dev-util/git-1.6.1

    sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.903

    system

    world

  dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1 pulled in by:

    world

  media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 pulled in by:

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

    dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1

    x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2

    x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2

    x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2

  media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

  x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    media-libs/freetype-2.3.7-r1

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

  xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    app-editors/mousepad-0.2.14

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.3

  dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2

  media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3

    virtual/glut-1.0

    x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.2

  media-libs/glitz-0.5.6 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

  media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.18 pulled in by:

    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.18

  x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

    sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

    x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/xterm-237

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

  sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 pulled in by:

    app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10

    app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

    app-text/recode-3.6_p15

    dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8

    dev-libs/apr-1.3.3

    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.78

    dev-libs/libcdio-0.80

    dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r1

    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

    dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r4

    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1

    dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4

    dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2

    mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4

    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

    media-libs/faac-1.26-r1

    media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2

    media-libs/libcddb-1.3.0-r1

    media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5

    media-libs/libmng-1.0.10

    media-libs/libtheora-1.0

    media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/lame-3.98.2

    net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1

    net-misc/neon-0.28.3

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.47

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.43

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-apps/usbutils-0.73

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

    sys-devel/automake-1.10.2

    sys-devel/automake-1.5

    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

    sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1

    sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

    sys-process/psmisc-22.6

    system

    world

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

    x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

    x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

    x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

    x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

    x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0

    x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

    x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.0

    x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

    x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

    x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

    x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

    x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

    x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

    x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4

    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

    x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

    x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

    x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

    x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2

    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

    x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

    x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3

    system

    world

  xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  virtual/init-0 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1

  x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

  dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1

    sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2

  sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12

    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

    system

    world

  x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4 pulled in by:

    app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1

    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    system

    world

  sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 pulled in by:

    app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 pulled in by:

    net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

    system

    world

  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28 pulled in by:

    net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2

    world

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

  app-arch/zip-3.0 pulled in by:

    app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

  x11-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-0.4.0

    xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-0.5.4

  app-admin/cpulimit-1.1 pulled in by:

    world

  app-text/a2ps-4.14 pulled in by:

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

  x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

  dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.16.06-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1

  virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.42

    perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09

  virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24 pulled in by:

    perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

  x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 pulled in by:

    app-text/wdiff-0.5-r2

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8j

    system

    world

  sys-apps/file-4.26 pulled in by:

    app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1

    system

    world

  sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 pulled in by:

    media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1

    media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4

    virtual/libstdc++-3.3

  net-misc/curl-7.19.2 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.16.06-r1

    dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

    world

  app-text/html2text-1.3.2 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

  sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  perl-core/libnet-1.22 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01

    virtual/perl-libnet-1.22

  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.78 pulled in by:

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

  x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r2

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  sys-apps/findutils-4.5.3 pulled in by:

    app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0

    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

    system

    world

  sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 pulled in by:

    media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2

    media-libs/libmng-1.0.10

  sys-process/psmisc-22.6 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0 pulled in by:

    world

  virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01

  net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1 pulled in by:

    net-analyzer/nmap-4.76

  media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2 pulled in by:

    app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    sys-apps/debianutils-2.30

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

    system

    world

  virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.31 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Error-0.17.015

    perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24

    perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

  x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  media-libs/libmms-0.4 pulled in by:

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    world

  x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12 pulled in by:

    world

  app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  media-sound/lame-3.98.2 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

  x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

  media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  app-arch/cabextract-1.2 pulled in by:

    media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

  dev-libs/confuse-2.6-r3 pulled in by:

    x11-terms/tilda-0.9.6

  x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

  dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 pulled in by:

    app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.2

    app-editors/mousepad-0.2.14

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.10

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51

    x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.4

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

    xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-0.5.4

  app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.2 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

  sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 pulled in by:

    app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10

    app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

    app-text/recode-3.6_p15

    dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8

    dev-libs/apr-1.3.3

    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.78

    dev-libs/libcdio-0.80

    dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r1

    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

    dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r4

    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1

    dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4

    dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2

    mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4

    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

    media-libs/faac-1.26-r1

    media-libs/libcddb-1.3.0-r1

    media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5

    media-libs/libtheora-1.0

    media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/lame-3.98.2

    net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-misc/neon-0.28.3

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.47

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.43

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-apps/usbutils-0.73

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

    sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1

    sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

    sys-process/psmisc-22.6

    system

    world

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

    x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

    x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

    x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

    x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

    x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0

    x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

    x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.0

    x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

    x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

    x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

    x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

    x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

    x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

    x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4

    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

    x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

    x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

    x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

    x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2

    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

    x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

    x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.19

  app-text/recode-3.6_p15 pulled in by:

    games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2

  media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3 pulled in by:

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.28-r1 pulled in by:

    net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1

    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    system

    world

  perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.19

    perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015

    perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.015

    virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19

  x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

  x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3 pulled in by:

    world

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10.2

    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

    sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a

  sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 pulled in by:

    app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

    dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8

    dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2-r1

    net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19

    sys-devel/bc-1.06.95

    sys-libs/slang-2.1.4

    system

    world

  app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.3 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12

  perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.42 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

    virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.42

  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1 pulled in by:

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

  x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

  sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    system

    world

  sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    system

    world

  x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

  x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.2 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  sys-apps/grep-2.5.3-r1 pulled in by:

    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1

    system

    world

  x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  sys-libs/pam-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

    net-mail/mailbase-1

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    sys-apps/busybox-1.13.1

    sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    sys-auth/pambase-20081028-r1

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3

  media-libs/libtheora-1.0 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    world

  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

  sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 pulled in by:

    app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.3

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    dev-libs/confuse-2.6-r3

    dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12

    net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1

    sys-devel/bc-1.06.95

    sys-devel/bison-2.4.1

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

    system

    world

  x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

  perl-core/PodParser-1.35 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5

  x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/xterm-237

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

  x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  dev-perl/yaml-0.68 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

  xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3

  media-gfx/gqview-2.1.5 pulled in by:

    world

  net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 pulled in by:

    world

  net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5 pulled in by:

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

  dev-libs/popt-1.13 pulled in by:

    app-admin/logrotate-3.7.7

    dev-libs/newt-0.52.8

    net-misc/rsync-3.0.5

    sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2

  media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    world

  x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4

    dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0

    dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2

    world

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 pulled in by:

    app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0

    app-text/rarian-0.8.1

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

  media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1 pulled in by:

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    world

  dev-perl/IO-String-1.08 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.42

  x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

    x11-libs/pango-1.22.4

    x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0

    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

    x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12

    x11-terms/xterm-237

  sys-process/procps-3.2.7 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  net-analyzer/nmap-4.76 pulled in by:

    world

  dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.19 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01

  app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

  dev-db/sqlite-3.6.6.2 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/nspr-4.7.3

    dev-libs/nss-3.12.2_rc1

    dev-python/pysqlite-2.4.1

    x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2

  dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

  x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4 pulled in by:

    world

  net-misc/neon-0.28.3 pulled in by:

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    world

  media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 pulled in by:

    media-libs/libtheora-1.0

  x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-terms/xterm-237

  app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355 pulled in by:

    world

  dev-python/wxpython-2.8.9.1-r2 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

  virtual/libiconv-0 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/glib-2.18.3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    net-misc/rsync-3.0.5

    sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

    sys-devel/gettext-0.17

  sys-apps/kbd-1.15 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  dev-libs/nss-3.12.2_rc1 pulled in by:

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

  perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.42

    perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09

    virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015

  x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1 pulled in by:

    world

  xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

  x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

  sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10.2

    sys-devel/automake-1.5

    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

  dev-perl/Error-0.17.015 pulled in by:

    dev-util/git-1.6.1

  net-wireless/wireless-tools-29 pulled in by:

    net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

  x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10.2

    sys-devel/automake-1.5

    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

    sys-devel/binutils-2.19

    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

    sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    system

    world

  app-arch/tar-1.21-r1 pulled in by:

    system

    world

  net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

  x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

  x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0

    dev-python/wxpython-2.8.9.1-r2

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0 pulled in by:

    dev-util/git-1.6.1

    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.10

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    net-analyzer/nmap-4.76

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-misc/driconf-0.9.1

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-3.15

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

    system

    world

  sys-apps/man-pages-3.15 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

    system

    world

  app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10 pulled in by:

    app-admin/gamin-0.1.10

  perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24 pulled in by:

    perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24

  app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1 pulled in by:

    app-text/poppler-0.10.3

  app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

  sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 pulled in by:

    net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

  dev-libs/libmcs-0.7.1-r2 pulled in by:

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    world

  x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-libs/pango-1.22.4

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

    x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    x11-terms/xterm-237

  app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 pulled in by:

    app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5

    world

  x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

  sys-apps/ed-1.0 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

  sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a pulled in by:

    app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10

    app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

    app-text/recode-3.6_p15

    app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5

    dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8

    dev-libs/apr-1.3.3

    dev-libs/confuse-2.6-r3

    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.78

    dev-libs/libcdio-0.80

    dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r1

    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

    dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r4

    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1

    dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4

    dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2

    mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4

    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-libs/faac-1.26-r1

    media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2

    media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8

    media-libs/libcddb-1.3.0-r1

    media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5

    media-libs/libmng-1.0.10

    media-libs/libtheora-1.0

    media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/lame-3.98.2

    net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-misc/neon-0.28.3

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.47

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.43

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-apps/usbutils-0.73

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1

    sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

    sys-process/psmisc-22.6

    system

    world

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

    x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

    x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

    x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

    x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

    x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0

    x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

    x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.0

    x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

    x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

    x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

    x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

    x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

    x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

    x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4

    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

    x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

    x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

    x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

    x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2

    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

    x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

    x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.2 pulled in by:

    world

  gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3 pulled in by:

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

  media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-1.4.0 pulled in by:

    world

    xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.4.1

  media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.42 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Module-Build-0.31

  x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-0.8 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

  virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Base-2.015 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015

    perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015

    perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

  virtual/glut-1.0 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3

    x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.2

  xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015

    perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

    virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015

  media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  dev-libs/lzo-2.03 pulled in by:

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

  virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09 pulled in by:

    perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.42

  xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

  x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

  media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

  app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g pulled in by:

    app-cdr/nero-3.5.2.0

    app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0

    dev-libs/newt-0.52.8

    dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

  dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc9 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    world

  media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    world

  dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1 pulled in by:

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

  xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10 pulled in by:

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    world

    x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3

  sys-apps/debianutils-2.30 pulled in by:

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809

    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1

  media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5 pulled in by:

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

  sys-auth/pambase-20081028-r1 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

    net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9

    net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

  app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-3.15

    world

  app-arch/unrar-3.8.5 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    system

    world

  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.10 pulled in by:

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

  sys-apps/less-418 pulled in by:

    app-text/wdiff-0.5-r2

    virtual/pager-0

  sys-libs/slang-2.1.4 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/newt-0.52.8

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3 pulled in by:

    xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.4.1

  x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2 pulled in by:

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

  x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/pango-1.22.4

    x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.3

  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.38 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

    virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.38

  x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

    x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  sys-devel/binutils-2.19 pulled in by:

    app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1

    sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    system

    world

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

    x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

    x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

    x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

    x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1

    x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

    x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0

    x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

    x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

    x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

    x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

    x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

    x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

    x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

    x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4

    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

    x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

    x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

    x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

    x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

    x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

    x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2

    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

    x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

    x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

    x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

  media-libs/libpng-1.2.34 pulled in by:

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    dev-python/wxpython-2.8.9.1-r2

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

    media-libs/netpbm-10.44.00

    media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-1.4.0

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

    sys-libs/slang-2.1.4

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

  media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

  sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

  x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

  dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2-r1 pulled in by:

    app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5

    app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0

    app-text/poppler-0.10.3

    app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0

    dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1

    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1

    dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.16.06-r1

    dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1

    gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.10

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    net-misc/neon-0.28.3

    sys-devel/gettext-0.17

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2

    xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3

  dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0

  perl-core/Module-Build-0.31 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/Error-0.17.015

    perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24

    perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

    virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.31

  media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1 pulled in by:

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5

    dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2

  x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

  sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-3.15

  x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 pulled in by:

    media-libs/lcms-1.17

  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta6 pulled in by:

    dev-python/wxpython-2.8.9.1-r2

    world

  app-admin/logrotate-3.7.7 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 pulled in by:

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1

    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

  virtual/editor-0 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

    system

    world

  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.4.90.0 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

  mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4 pulled in by:

    app-admin/sudo-1.7.0

  x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5 pulled in by:

    app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.2

    app-cdr/nero-3.5.2.0

    app-editors/mousepad-0.2.14

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3

    dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0

    dev-python/wxpython-2.8.9.1-r2

    gnome-base/gail-1000

    gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/gqview-2.1.5

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

    media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3

    media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    net-analyzer/nmap-4.76

    net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-misc/driconf-0.9.1

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.3

    xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.3

    xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.3

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

    xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.3

    xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3

  dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 pulled in by:

    net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

    world

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5

  app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8j

    net-misc/curl-7.19.2

  x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

  dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.4.0.1 pulled in by:

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5 pulled in by:

    world

  app-office/orage-4.5.14.0 pulled in by:

    xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3

  dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r1 pulled in by:

    app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10

    app-admin/gamin-0.1.10

  app-shells/bash-3.2_p48 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13

    system

    world

  perl-core/Test-Harness-3.14 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5

  x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

  sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    app-misc/hal-info-20080508

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    world

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1

    xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 pulled in by:

    app-admin/conky-1.6.2_pre1355

    app-cdr/nero-3.5.2.0

    media-gfx/picasa-2.7.3736.15

    media-libs/freetype-2.3.7-r1

    media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20081219

    net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

    sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10

    x11-apps/appres-1.0.1

    x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2

    x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

    x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

    x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

    x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

    x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0

    x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

    x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

    x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

    x11-libs/pango-1.22.4

    x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4

    x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    x11-terms/xterm-237

    x11-wm/twm-1.0.4

    xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.3

    xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3

  dev-perl/URI-1.37 pulled in by:

    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

  sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-2.19

  x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.1.12

    media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28288

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

  gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 pulled in by:

    media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

    media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

    media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

    media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3

    x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3

  x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5

    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

  perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.015 pulled in by:

    dev-perl/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015

    perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015

    perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

    virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Base-2.015

  x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 pulled in by:

    x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

  media-libs/jbigkit-1.6-r1 pulled in by:

    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3

    media-libs/netpbm-10.44.00

    media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5

  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1

    virtual/init-0

  sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

  app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0 pulled in by:

    app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5

    world

  sys-devel/gettext-0.17 pulled in by:

    app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1

    app-arch/tar-1.21-r1

    app-editors/mousepad-0.2.14

    app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1

    app-office/orage-4.5.14.0

    app-text/a2ps-4.14

    app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1

    app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

    app-text/recode-3.6_p15

    dev-lang/yasm-0.7.2

    dev-libs/atk-1.24.0

    dev-libs/confuse-2.6-r3

    dev-libs/glib-2.18.3

    dev-libs/libcdio-0.80

    dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6

    dev-libs/popt-1.13

    dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05

    media-gfx/gimp-2.6.4

    media-gfx/gqview-2.1.5

    net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19

    net-misc/wget-1.11.4

    net-print/xfprint-4.4.3

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.47

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.43

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2

    sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

    sys-apps/findutils-4.5.3

    sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6

    sys-apps/grep-2.5.3-r1

    sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

    sys-apps/kbd-1.15

    sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3

    sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1

    sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2

    sys-apps/texinfo-4.13

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1

    sys-block/partimage-0.6.7

    sys-devel/binutils-2.19

    sys-devel/bison-2.4.1

    sys-devel/flex-2.5.35

    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

    sys-devel/m4-1.4.12

    sys-devel/make-3.81

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1

    sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

    sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

    sys-libs/pam-1.0.3

    sys-process/psmisc-22.6

    x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3

    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51

    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07

    x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3

    x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

  app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5 pulled in by:

    world

  sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38 pulled in by:

    world

  x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 pulled in by:

    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3

    xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3

itd....

```

I nie mam pojęcia co jest nie tak. Regenworld już nie pomaga, revdep-rebuild 

----------

## mziab

Po pierwsze, nie musisz ich przebudowywać. Wystarczy je dopisać do /var/lib/portage/world. Alternatywnie, możesz odpalić emerge --noreplace nazwa_pakietu. Tak robisz? Poza tym, niepotrzebnie używasz --verbose. Wynik emerge -p --depclean wystarczy, a tekst będzie DUŻO krótszy. A revdep-rebuild nie ma z tym nic wspólnego.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze, nie musisz ich przebudowywać. Wystarczy je dopisać do /var/lib/portage/world.  Wynik emerge -p --depclean wystarczy, a tekst będzie DUŻO krótszy. A revdep-rebuild nie ma z tym nic wspólnego.

 

Dopisywanie do /var/lib/portage/world nic nie dawało, nadal było na liście.

A faktycznie nieużywanie --verbose daje wynik czystego depcleana  :Smile: 

Pakiety przebudowane, działa, czego więcej chcieć?  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Cóż, przy --verbose wyświetla ci od czego zależą poszczególne pakiety. On nie chce tego wszystkiego kasować. Pakiety, które są "pulled in" to właśnie te, które NIE będą kasowane, bo są potrzebne. Wydaje mi się, że się po prostu zasugerowałeś. Mylę się?  :Smile: 

----------

## GHunterPL

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Cóż, przy --verbose wyświetla ci od czego zależą poszczególne pakiety. On nie chce tego wszystkiego kasować. Pakiety, które są "pulled in" to właśnie te, które NIE będą kasowane, bo są potrzebne. Wydaje mi się, że się po prostu zasugerowałeś. Mylę się? 

 

Nie mylisz się   :Laughing: 

Ech nigdy mi się nie chciało mana do końca czytać   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gall

Znasz powód takiej sytuacji z twoim systemem? Bo domniemam ze samo to się nic nie robi.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *gall wrote:*   

> Znasz powód takiej sytuacji z twoim systemem? Bo domniemam ze samo to się nic nie robi.

 

Nie wiem czy to było przed czy po update xorga.

Innej opcji nie widze, bo do tamtej pory działało. Fakt że mógł się world uszkodzić, bo xorg z overlaya permanentnie zwieszał system, i żeby potem w ogóle zabootować do konsoli musiałem spod rescue cd robić fsck /dev/hda1  :Wink: 

Może to przez to.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki system plikow?

----------

## GHunterPL

ext2

----------

## SlashBeast

Genialnie, system plikow na rootfs bez ksiegowania. Zawieszenie systemu > hardcorowy reset > pliki poszły się ... > masz babo placek.

----------

## mziab

Popieram przedmówcę. Ext2 na główny system plików to samobójstwo.

Żeby przejść z ext2 na ext3, odpal jakieś livecd i wklep:

```
tune2fs -j /dev/partycja_systemowa
```

Potem będziesz musiał jeszcze zmienić w fstabie ext2 na ext3.

----------

## gall

Rootfs na ext2 hmm kiedy instalowałeś ten system?

----------

## GHunterPL

 *gall wrote:*   

> Rootfs na ext2 hmm kiedy instalowałeś ten system?

 

1 listopada 2008 . . .

Dobra dobra, śmiejcie się, ale przy stawianiu Gentoo nawet nie zwróciłem na to uwagi.

A że formatowałem tylko /, to reszta partycji ma ext3.

Eeeech jak z dzieckiem ze mną, wiem.

----------

## Bialy

Skopiuj sobie ważniejsze konfigi i postaw system na nowo (tylko przefomatuj dysk  :Wink: ).

----------

## mziab

Tylko po co? Sposób z tune2fs jest sprawdzony. Ext3 to przecież z grubsza ext2 z włączonym journalingiem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zjadlo world, moglo zjesc duzo wiecej. W takich chwilach przyjade sie backup.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zjadlo world, moglo zjesc duzo wiecej. W takich chwilach przyjade sie backup.

 

Zjadlo tylko world, reszta systemu funkcjonuje sprawnie -> czytaj: działa jak działała wcześniej.

Głęboko pod maskę nie będę zaglądał, żeby się nie przerazić  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

A revdep-rebuild nie naprawia takich rzeczy właśnie?

----------

## gall

Hmm revdep-rebuild naprawia zależnośći ktore ma zdefiniowane. Nie w jego kwestii jest regeneracja zależności.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gall wrote:*   

> Hmm revdep-rebuild naprawia zależnośći ktore ma zdefiniowane. Nie w jego kwestii jest regeneracja zależności.

 

Gdzie co jak ma zdefiniowane? On sprawdza czy pliki sa dobrze zlinkowane, jak sa zlinkowane do jakiegos nieistniejacego liba, odszukuje jaki pakiet trzyma ten plik i prosi o przebudowe.

----------

## gall

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  Gdzie co jak ma zdefiniowane? On sprawdza czy pliki sa dobrze zlinkowane, jak sa zlinkowane do jakiegos nieistniejacego liba, odszukuje jaki pakiet trzyma ten plik i prosi o przebudowe.

 

No tak ale jak masz walnięte wpisy w world to nie ma opcji żeby on to odbudował.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale kiedy on sobie mieli mieli i widzi uszkodzone binarki, daje znac jakiego liba brakuje, wystarczy jeden wpis w googlarke i juz wiemy, z jakiego pakietu pochodzi, emerge -1 foo i gra muzyka.

ew. jezeli binarka bedzie uszkodzona programu bar, to on wymusi przebudowe programu bar, a program bar _MUSI_ miec w ebuildzie swoje depsy, gdy wtedy jakiegos brakuje, bedzie chcial to doinstalowac.

----------

